# adding colour to homebrew



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

I've made a couple of home brews now and im almost happy with the fragrence and texture and how the wax works but what i would like to know is how to change the colour from the normal yellow.

any suggestions woud be helpful.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Don t know mate , but someone else in the Forum tries to add color to his homebrewed wax also . He ll be working on it too . Lets see how it will go .

Sub d by the way .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have some homebrewed thread fella ! It would be interesting .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Might have something here , never know : http://www.earthpigments.com/finishes/pigmented-waxes.cfm#basic


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Couple of shots of the 1st wax I made. Strawberry & Vanillia spread easy and hazed after a few minutes and buffed off easy. Ive made a few since but havent got any photos of these ones to eager to use them rather than take photos :wall:

Brewing:


Curing 


Cured:


Applied to granite window seal:


Beading:


I use this one for my wheels works really well and has lasted 2 months so far


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

sprocketser said:


> might have something here , never know : http://www.earthpigments.com/finishes/pigmented-waxes.cfm#basic


thank you


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

This can be of any help I guess also : http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Wax-Hands


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Ongoing said:


> thank you


No problem mate .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Ongoing said:


> Couple of shots of the 1st wax I made. Strawberry & Vanillia spread easy and hazed after a few minutes and buffed off easy. Ive made a few since but havent got any photos of these ones to eager to use them rather than take photos :wall:
> 
> Brewing:
> 
> ...


Thanx for sharing mate . Anything else in the pipes beside coloring !


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Not sure yet I find its more of playing around to see what i come up with, i might try adding some type of glitter but i'd have to check to make sure it wont damage the paint


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I understand mate , if you ever need some testers , I m here fella ! lol

Sub d by the way .


----------



## myself2x (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi!
You used T3 grade carnauba wax, didn't you? I think T3 is so browny that it is not easy to change its color. But you can try it with the color additives which are used in making candles. To change the color of your homebrew wax more variously you'd better use T1 grade carnauba wax. But if you use T1, your wax recipe might be changed too.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep , myself2x knows his wax right !


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes I did, I'm going to have another play after pay day when I can get some more ingredients, cheers for all the help


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep it on fella ! We re here to help mate .

Will keep an eye on this .


----------

